
Every time you type on Windows Phone 7, it plays a subtly different sound - johns
http://www.istartedsomething.com/20100815/every-time-you-type-on-windows-phone-7-it-plays-a-subtly-different-sound/
======
evo_9
Man I hate when an os tries to give too much feedback, and audio is one area
Windows has been particularly annoying (that annoying 'click' navigation sound
comes to mind).

And now they are adding that kind creative thinking to mobile? Good God no - I
don't want to hear the sound myself, now imagine sitting next to someone
txting like mad on a bus...

